# Monster House



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

I just saw the movie on Sunday and it inspired a theme for this Halloween. I think I am going to try and do my own version of the Monster House but on a smaller scale - heheh.


BTW, the movie is a lot of fun but I don't recommend it for small children: We saw several families leave the theatre within the first 15 mins of the film.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

SpookyDude said:


> I just saw the movie on Sunday and it inspired a theme for this Halloween. I think I am going to try and do my own version of the Monster House but on a smaller scale - heheh.
> 
> BTW, the movie is a lot of fun but I don't recommend it for small children: We saw several families leave the theatre within the first 15 mins of the film.


I'll have to see if I can bribe my wife into seeing it.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

It looked like it could be fun, thanks for the review!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like it


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

I thought it was a lot of fun. I cannot imagine why a family would get up and leave unless they had little ones - it might have been a bit intense for the wee ones. And some of the humor was targeted for the parents - went right over my son's head (he's 13).


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

To many people assume that anything cartoonish is for children. Which leaves me to wonder how many kids are sitting in their room at night watching the cartoon network and the parents havent a clue.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah I second the Adult Swim comment! I thought monster house would be too kid like but I guess I will go see it now!


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

I guess it depends on the young kid. My 5 year old son begged me for weeks to take him to see it, and when he saw it, he loved it (though he did squeeze my hand pretty tightly a few times). Then again, he is Halloween-obsessed, so he might not be a representative 5 year old.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

I doing a movie night party for kids with the fogger on some decor and a few of us in costumes all in the garage, hope I got the age right, and really loved this movie, I did mention ages 6 and up....?!?!?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My wife and I loved the movie. After all, it taught us how to tell if a haunted house if female by the chandiler in the entryway. LOL


----------

